# My Mice- lots of Pictures!



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Just an update on my mice  Not all are in here, a few others can be found in my thread in the current litter forum

First: Scratchy. The poor boy has been scratching himself bloody, but he's on baytril now and on the way to recovery.















(that's what he looked like before I started the treatment: http://www.dbsw.de/bilder/Mice/gallerie ... hy_007.JPG )

Tripod, my little three legged mouser. He has gotten the deslorelin implant in July and it seems to work well.























My black tan, currently the oldest mouse here at approx. 11mo old. She's been treated for an abscess and is fine again 








(before: http://www.dbsw.de/bilder/Mice/gallerie ... ce_010.JPG http://www.dbsw.de/bilder/Mice/gallerie ... ce_008.JPG we opened it up, squeezed the puss out and she's been on Baytril for 14 days. I have no idea where it came from, but so far there's no relapse)

My lovely chocolate self female which I bought 2mo back. I have to pair her up already ^^
















Her brother:
















longhaired variegated female, approx. 10mo old:
















not amused 

longhair satin female
















Scratchy's sister. I have a new home for her in january. So hopefully she doesn't pull any stunts until then 









I've got two himis again. God knows where they come from...








no 1
















No 2- I'm a little worried about her. at first I thought it was barbering, but it's only a small group (4 does) and she's the only one with fur loss... So I'm thinking ringworm now.
I will be opening a new topic in the health section for that.

my argente pied female:















I'm qaiting for her to be old enough to pair her up with her brother.

Brother, argente male:
















so far so good ^^


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the close up of the long haired female , cute face , whenever I try to get photos of mine like that they just squash up their faces and look in pain !


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

This might be a silly question, but is the last young female not already pregnant? That's a very distended little belly!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

the argente? no, certainly not. she lives in an all female group and has been in this constellation since she's been 4 weeks old. (now she's about 11 weeks)
but she looks chubby, you're right


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
The argente does look pregnant,lol. I say time for a diet if you want to breed her


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

they get mostly budgie-seeds atm, so 3 different types of millet, a few safflower seeds, a few linseeds, and a few different cereals (dogfood), so I'm not really sure how to change it


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

mix it with come rolled oats to reduce the amount of seed a bit


----------

